# JApplet- Komponentenanzeige



## Sindbad1983 (10. Okt 2004)

Hi!

Ich hab da ein kleines Problem!

Ich möcht, dass alle Komponenten im JApplet angezeigt werden, also Button 1 und 2 und zwischen den beiden ein grünes Rechteck!...also auf der linken Seite der Button 1, dann das Rechteck und auf der rechten Seite der 2.Button!..und wichtig ist, dass man nur eine Klasse verwenden soll..!!
Aber leider sieht man nur das Rechteck!Weiß jemand,wie das geht?
Ich hätts schon mit BorderLayout probiert, aber das geht auch nicht!!
Weiß jemand die richtige Lösung!Bitte um Hilfe!!
Danke!!


```
import java.applet.*;
import java.awt.*;
import javax.swing.*;
import java.awt.event.*;


public class Reaktionstest extends JApplet implements ActionListener{

	Color color1=Color.green;
	Color color2=Color.red;
	JButton b1,b2;
	JPanel p1;
	JLabel label;


	public void init(){


		Container c;
		c=getContentPane();
		c.setLayout(new GridLayout());

		b1=new JButton("Nächster Test");
		c.add(b1);
		b1.addActionListener(this);

		b2=new JButton("Drück mich,sobald du rot siehst");
		c.add(b2);
		b2.addActionListener(this);


		label=new JLabel("DRÜCKE AUF: nächster Test");
		c.add(label);
	}

	public void paint(Graphics g){

		g.setColor(color1);
		g.fillRect(150,50,100,350);
	}


	public void actionPerformed(ActionEvent e){

		if(e.getSource()==b1){
              //........
		}
	}

}
```

Danke für Eure Hilfe!
ciao,Tommy


----------



## L-ectron-X (10. Okt 2004)

Die paint()-Methode überschreibt die gezeichneten Swing-Komponenten.
Färbe doch einfach die ContentPane, wie Du sie brauchst, statt die paint()-Methode zu überschreiben.


----------



## Sindbad1983 (11. Okt 2004)

Ja, ich weiß, aber ich möcht ja explizit ein Rechteck hinzeichnen zwischen den Buttons! Wie funktioniert das?


----------



## L-ectron-X (11. Okt 2004)

Ich weiß jetzt nicht, ob das nun eine "richtige" Lösung ist.
Man könnte einfach dort ein JLabel einsetzen, wo das Rechteck erscheinen soll.


----------



## thE_29 (11. Okt 2004)

so da Peacemaker net da ist mach ich das mal 

Verschoben nach JApplet (wenn du sogar schon JApplet im Namen hast, dann machs auch dort )


----------



## Sindbad1983 (11. Okt 2004)

da gut, aber es ist ne Anfängerfrage! ;-)


----------



## thE_29 (11. Okt 2004)

naja, irgendwann muss man anfangen zu unterscheiden ob es ein gewisses Thema oder anfängerfragen sind 

alle anfängerfragen passen wo rein


----------



## Sky (19. Okt 2004)

Versuch doch mal folgendes:

```
public void paint(Graphics g) {
  super.paint(g); // Zeile eingefügt: Nun werden die SWING-Kompnenten gezeichnet
  // Benutzerdefierte Objekte zeichnen:
  g.setColor(color1);
  g.fillRect(150,50,100,350);
}
```


----------

